

Inactive windows shouldn't have 'close' buttons. - webuiarchitect
http://poll.fm/25gyx
When I have multiple application windows open on my desktop, tiled one over another, more often I happen to close the wrong application by accident. Does this happen with you as well? Regardless, please vote http://poll.fm/25gyx
======
webuiarchitect
When I have multiple application windows open on my desktop, tiled one over
another, more often I happen to close the wrong application by accident. Does
this happen with you as well? Regardless, please vote <http://poll.fm/25gyx>

